
Build a Dumbarton Rail Tunnel - another
http://caltrain-hsr.blogspot.com/2019/03/build-dumbarton-rail-tunnel.html
======
masonic
You have to drill down into the tiny About link at bottom right to find that
this is not an official Caltrain site at all:

"I do not work in the rail transport industry. I have no relationship with the
CHSRA or any of its engineering consultants, whether personal, professional or
financial."

